# Mesmerize Overclocking



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

I've heard of people running 1700mhz stable. For some reason mine tops out at 1500mhz. Has anyone got to 1700mhz or anything over 1500mhz? And what settings and voltage settings did you use?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

wvfarva08 said:


> I've heard of people running 1700mhz stable. For some reason mine tops out at 1500mhz. Has anyone got to 1700mhz or anything over 1500mhz? And what settings and voltage settings did you use?


Im running a showcase ,, if i try and run bench mark past the 1400 setting it doesnt complete test.

if i try it on 1700 my phone will reboot itself, so i dont see how 1700 could be considered stable


----------



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't know either. With Antutu benchmark it shows people at 1600mhz and 1700mhz


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

The best most people get is 1400. That is the top with mild stability. You can run it there all day long but you will get the occasional reboot here and there.


----------



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

I actually got it successfuly to 1700mhz to run 2 benchmarks on it and scored 4269 and 4114 on antutu


----------



## jah (Jul 13, 2011)

Where do you set your voltage for overclocking?


----------



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

What are you using? Voltage control? Or antutu?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

everyone's phone is different, don't expect to be able to go as high as someone else might be able to.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

if i may add, i am still learning about tablets, handsets ect... i am a computer tech, and avid gamer. i overclock my machine for certain tasks, however its a bit different in terms hardware accessibility. at any rate, i have done some overclocking on the arm7 hummingbird. the difference here is i am not sure if i am adjusting the multiplier on my mesmerise or adjusting fsb. quite frankly i dont have much insight on the pcb layout. apps like pimp my cpu and voltage control offer little insight as to what exactly is going on inside the hardware components... how does overclocking affect the lifespan of the amoled screen?
i am not suggesting that anyone be too quick to overclock, it would not not be wise to overclock to 1.7ghz. why? its not like theres an overhead for multimedia processing or any of the likes. i can offer that overvolting (dangerous) can indeed allow faster cpu speeds. its much like a dc current to a lightbulb it can become brighter, but too much voltage and poof! nice coaster! so case in point, overclocking is sort of silly at those speeds. even undervolting is not recommended and neither is running a tricklecharge kernel! but hey its nice to have bragging rights if you have the 600.00 to replace your device.

thats my two cents

p.s. im fairly certain that this section of the forum is for development only. i suggest posting this in general section


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## ZZubby8 (Jan 8, 2012)

wvfarva08 said:


> I've heard of people running 1700mhz stable. For some reason mine tops out at 1500mhz. Has anyone got to 1700mhz or anything over 1500mhz? And what settings and voltage settings did you use?


 what are you running?


----------



## jerzjuice (Dec 4, 2011)

Ive never been able to run any faster than 1.4 without any issues. Trying to push 1.7 out of a 1ghz processor sounds like bad news anyway imo.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

